# What's the best vinyl transfer material to use?



## spacemonky (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I have recently grabbed a cutter and press and I was just wondering what's the best quality vinyl transfer material going around.

Thanks all.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

i've been using multicut from jotopaper for several years with consistently good results


----------



## MaxxdoutEK9 (Oct 18, 2007)

I dont mean to threadjack but i was wondering about the different feels of vinyl. I have seen some vinyl thats kind of glossy when pressed onto a shirt. Then there is a more matte finish. Whats the differences? Is it how its pressed or is the material itself.


----------



## HuMJohn (Dec 6, 2006)

MaxxdoutEK9 said:


> I dont mean to threadjack but i was wondering about the different feels of vinyl. I have seen some vinyl thats kind of glossy when pressed onto a shirt. Then there is a more matte finish. Whats the differences? Is it how its pressed or is the material itself.


When I press vinyl on a shirt, (either Sthals or Multicut), after I remove the mylar carrier, I throw a sheet of kraft paper and press a second time at 50% dwell of the first pressing. This gives a glossy sheen to the finished look.

If I want a 'silk-screen' look, instead of kraft paper, I use a woven Teflon sheet, which yields a more rough looking finish, a matte finish look.
This (matte look) works especially well with the multicut vinyl, as it is thinner than the Stahls thermo-film. With Stahls, the look is more of a silk-screen print look.


----------



## MaxxdoutEK9 (Oct 18, 2007)

very helpful. thank u Hugh


----------



## HulaArt (Nov 14, 2007)

I ordered ECO film from Imprintables. I've heard nothing but good things about it. Let you know how it turns out when I get it.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

i personally love flock. it has a suede touch to it and the colors are great.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Multicut is my choice.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Heard great things about MultiCut and good things about EcoFilm. 

But, my favorite is still ThermoFlex....


----------



## spacemonky (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks all for the reply's, I'll be sure to check them out.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

I use mostly Thermoflex right now, but that's because it's the only one I can order by the foot instead of entire rolls. I have used some Gorilla Grip on nylon and it worked great!

So far, however, I'm pleased with the thermoflex on my 50/50 Jerzees tees. Absolutely NO complaints.


----------



## FMVinyl (Jul 9, 2007)

we use ECO and Cut 2 Love ECO


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

I was at the show in Orlando last month and bought some samples of Siser Easyweed. It was great, it weeded easy and looked great. It was hotpeel.


----------



## ShtyloT (Jan 23, 2006)

I've been using ThermoFlex plus on polyester shirts, but i find that if the shirt is striped, that the color white vinyl becomes a little bit see through and you can see the stripes behind the vinyl. Does anyone know of any "tougher" or thicker vinyl brands that would work better? I don't want flock, rather a tougher, thicker vinyl. Thanks!


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

ShtyloT said:


> I've been using ThermoFlex plus on polyester shirts, but i find that if the shirt is striped, that the color white vinyl becomes a little bit see through and you can see the stripes behind the vinyl. Does anyone know of any "tougher" or thicker vinyl brands that would work better? I don't want flock, rather a tougher, thicker vinyl. Thanks!


Hmmm..never had a problem on darks / blacks....but have never done stripes..so I need to keep this in mind.

Several of the name brands have thicker material but can't tell you off the top of my head. However, I do know that Thermoflex has a thicker version called Sport I think.

John


----------



## HuMJohn (Dec 6, 2006)

ShtyloT said:


> I've been using ThermoFlex plus on polyester shirts, but i find that if the shirt is striped, that the color white vinyl becomes a little bit see through and you can see the stripes behind the vinyl. Does anyone know of any "tougher" or thicker vinyl brands that would work better? I don't want flock, rather a tougher, thicker vinyl. Thanks!


Stahls Thermofilm....used mostly on sports uniforms. It is thick, comes in 17" wide rolls, and is a hot peel.

(Just my two cents.)


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I can now throw EcoFilm into the ring as a good vinyl to use. I finally got a chance to work with it tonight on a job and was impressed. it is very similar to ThermoFlex but presses at a much lower temperature 302 vs. 350 which would make it much more desireable on performance fabrics.


----------



## TMPRO (Feb 28, 2007)

nybody use Easyweed from Coastal Business supply?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use hotmark 70 .I have always had great luck and the feel is great too. ..... Good luck ....JB


----------

